# Check Your Fuse Box Connections!



## M&Ms (Mar 5, 2005)

My air conditioning unit was never really working properly - kicking in and out far too frequently. During our 3rd time using this our 28RSDS at Disney 2 weeks ago, sparks and smoke started coming out of our fuse panel. The fuse panel wiring was blackened and partially melted, along with the inside of the fuse panel door. Real nasty, and I am glad I was in the trailer at the time (the sparking and crackling noise woke me up at 5:30 am). Anyhow, I ran outside and shut off the power, opened the windows to clear the toxic smell of burnt plastic and then opened the fuse panel.

Someone did not tighten the neutral on the air conditioning lead - it was loose inside the connection block and only connecting because it was laying against the barrier strip. The wiring is now all black and melted. This was not the only electical problem I had. The first trip out, the furnace did not work (picked it up in April and live in Canada). The spade connector was not pushed on properly on a sensor. Once connected properly, the sensor had the correct resistance to allow the electronic gas valve to open. Second trip out our power slide would not come in. Ended up being a bad crimp on the motor connector. It is a good thing I am handy, since the dealer is 2 hours away (or 25 hours away in case of Disney).

Anyhow, I am taking pictures and sending this to Keystone. I definately want my warranty on all electrics extended another year. Having a floating neutral can cause all sorts of problems. I'm just waiting for the electronics in the air to go now. The dealer recourse is pretty much useless - while they are polite, what can they really do. When the warranty runs out, you will be on your own.

I'm just glad I did not come back from one of the parks to find the Outback burnt to the ground, and finding myself so far from home, or worse, anyone getting hurt. Take my advice and check your electrical connectors both at the fuse panel, and all juncture boxes.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

I had a similiar problem occur not to long ago. The side slide kept blowing fuses and the POP from the fuse box was sending a smoke siganl. I finally resolved it by tightening the wire in the fuse box for the side slide. Along with all the others---I hope you get it all resolved with Keystone.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Someone else here posted a picture of melted wires. Same thing happened to them. You are right...disconnect all power, pull the cover, and make sure all wire connections are tight!

Randy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You know...

I understand the process in building these things - industry wide - is a 'little' on the fast and loose side. And I love my Outback as much as the next Outbacker. But this kind of...umm.. well, you know, is happening way too often!

Everyday I am reading new posts of situations that could easily lead to the loss of the coach, not to mention - ok, I am mentioning it - loss of life.

I think maybe the time has come to give Keystone a serious kick in the a**!









In the mean time, be safe, have fun, and as always...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

On both Outbacks I've had I even pulled the converter out to find the ground and neutral wires all loose the shore cord and most of the 120 volt feeds barely tight. On the 12volt side they don't even strip the wire before landing it on the fuse block they hope the screw head nicks thru the insulation. Nothing about there wiring has ever impressed me. If possible kill the power and check as many as you can.

John


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Unfortunately this is not the first time. 26RS Loose Wire Topic

I wonder how often this happens with other brands ?


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

M&Ms said:


> My air conditioning unit was never really working properly - kicking in and out far too frequently. During our 3rd time using this our 28RSDS at Disney 2 weeks ago, sparks and smoke started coming out of our fuse panel. The fuse panel wiring was blackened and partially melted, along with the inside of the fuse panel door. Real nasty, and I am glad I was in the trailer at the time (the sparking and crackling noise woke me up at 5:30 am). Anyhow, I ran outside and shut off the power, opened the windows to clear the toxic smell of burnt plastic and then opened the fuse panel.
> 
> Someone did not tighten the neutral on the air conditioning lead - it was loose inside the connection block and only connecting because it was laying against the barrier strip. The wiring is now all black and melted. This was not the only electical problem I had. The first trip out, the furnace did not work (picked it up in April and live in Canada). The spade connector was not pushed on properly on a sensor. Once connected properly, the sensor had the correct resistance to allow the electronic gas valve to open. Second trip out our power slide would not come in. Ended up being a bad crimp on the motor connector. It is a good thing I am handy, since the dealer is 2 hours away (or 25 hours away in case of Disney).
> 
> ...


 Let us know what Keystone has to say. This is very dangerous to say the least.








They can get away with fit and finish but they can get sued over this kind of C...p


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

I am offering no excuses, I think there aren't any, and this seems to happen too often, on other units a well. Because I read about it I had DH check all of ours right after we brought it home and they were all tight but better safe than sorry. I feel confident Keystone will take care of you. Hope your trip went well other than that.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

The DW made sure I checked the electrical connections. No problems...all were tight. 
Guess that part of our Outback was not built on Monday or Friday.

Bill


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I will post mine again, which is still a scary thing to see.

My main 30 amp neutral screw was not even close to being tight, lots of trip problems, etc.

Check your screws for sure.

Kevin


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Excellent photo--forward it to Keystone








Hope nothing happened to any of your systems.








Again thanks for sharing action 
Jan


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Kevin,

It looks like the burned wire's screw is about falling out. And this is the way you got your trailer?? That's bull s**t. Lucky there wasn't a fire. Shame on Keystone, you'd think they would hire some inspectors that would do their job.

Bill


----------

